# Need help - can’t solve matted hair issue



## yomalteseyo (May 26, 2013)

Hello,
My 14 year old Maltese never had any issues when I use to groom him but now he started attacking and getting really stressed.
It’s a huge problem.
1- he is very fragile cuz he has A number of spinal cord issues. So I can’t just hold him down. I don’t want him to get stress and fight I’m afraid he can get worse.
2- he already had a tendon on his back leg sliced open by the groomer a year ago. She said because he doesn’t feel much on his back legs she didn’t realize and also his skin is very thin cuz he’s so old and tinny. (He’s 1.3 kg)
So you can imagine how traumatized he is and I am as well.
Do you have any suggestions? I thought about asking the vet to give him some medicine to calm down and shave him but I am very scared to even do that as he’s so old and fragile.
thank you!


----------



## Dstevens (Nov 27, 2020)

I think I would just shave him. Why put you both through this? Put a sweatshirt on him so he isn't cold. I'd also find another groomer and stay there while she shaves him. I use to wash and dry my elderly dog and my groomer would just shave her and cut her nails. Eliviataed so much stress. Good luck!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I agree with Deb above. Shave him down. Its not worth the stress for either of you.


----------



## yomalteseyo (May 26, 2013)

thanks so much for your replies! the issue is he wont let me shave him. Anything that goes near him he attacks and gets really stressed. Maybe with the dog groomer he wont attack? (definitely not the one that cut his leg, never went back there). I am just so scared to shave him cuz his skin is so delicate. Anyone has the same problem?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

yomalteseyo said:


> thanks so much for your replies! the issue is he wont let me shave him. Anything that goes near him he attacks and gets really stressed. Maybe with the dog groomer he wont attack? (definitely not the one that cut his leg, never went back there). I am just so scared to shave him cuz his skin is so delicate. Anyone has the same problem?


I have one who aggressively attacks me when I tried to groom her. I would find a very experienced groomer willing to take him and just do it. I think its more stressful for them if your attempting to groom them daily/weekly at home yourself. Thats just my opinion. As far as the thin skin, an experienced groomer will know how to approach this with proper tools, so that they dont cut him.


----------



## yomalteseyo (May 26, 2013)

Thanks for your reply! that is a good idea. I will take him to the vet tomorrow and make sure everything is ok with him. Do a checkup and then ask for a referral for a groomer.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I agree - a good groomer will shave him and he will be so much more comfortable.


----------



## yomalteseyo (May 26, 2013)

No luck 
Today we went to the vet and he fought the whole time. The vet said not to take him to a groomer cuz it can be really dangerous. Also no sedatives cuz he’s too old. He was being very careful but still he got a few cuts cuz his skin is so thin. we managed to cut a bit of his fur around his neck. It was terrifying and he was so stressed.
Well keep trying to find a solution.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

yomalteseyo said:


> No luck
> Today we went to the vet and he fought the whole time. The vet said not to take him to a groomer cuz it can be really dangerous. Also no sedatives cuz he’s too old. He was being very careful but still he got a few cuts cuz his skin is so thin. we managed to cut a bit of his fur around his neck. It was terrifying and he was so stressed.
> Well keep trying to find a solution.
> View attachment 275363


I’m so sorry. I still think if you found a very experienced groomer to shave him, it can be done. A vet is not a groomer and the few times the vet has shaved my girls for numerous things, it clearly shows they have no experience with it and they just hack away.


----------



## yomalteseyo (May 26, 2013)

maddysmom said:


> I’m so sorry. I still think if you found a very experienced groomer to shave him, it can be done. A vet is not a groomer and the few times the vet has shaved my girls for numerous things, it clearly shows they have no experience with it and they just hack away.


yes I thought about it.. the vet made me so scared though. I will definitely keep looking. Thanks!


----------



## yomalteseyo (May 26, 2013)

Problem solved! 😃 I bought this tinny trimming machine at Amazon and it worked as a charm. It’s very quiet so the vibration didn’t scare him at all. It also very light. I felt like I had surgical precision with it so it was very safe to his fragile skin. Even where it was matted the most.! 😃
I cut a little bit once a week and now finally he’s almost completely free of matted hair.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Wonderful news! I am so happy you found a solution to his matts and that he is now almost matt free. It will be so much easier grooming & caring for him. Maybe now that the matts are gone he will be more tolerable of going to the groomer too.
Thank you for sharing his progress with us - Please keep posting updates!
🐶 🐾 🌷


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

yomalteseyo said:


> Problem solved! 😃 I bought this tinny trimming machine at Amazon and it worked as a charm. It’s very quiet so the vibration didn’t scare him at all. It also very light. I felt like I had surgical precision with it so it was very safe to his fragile skin. Even where it was matted the most.! 😃
> I cut a little bit once a week and now finally he’s almost completely free of matted hair.
> View attachment 275465
> View attachment 275465


That is great news!!! So glad you were so patient and found a gentle shaver.

Lainie


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Actually...that’s a great idea! I’m going to buy one to keep on hand. It probably takes a whole lot less hair out, than when I try to cut them out. Thanks so much for the update.


----------

